# What are the odds?



## rossi_mac (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe a daft question cause what happens happens but I just wondered if the father is type 1 and the mother not what are the odds?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Rossi, 

The stats that I have heard, but can't confirm them...maybe someone else can are:
6% if father has T1
4% if mother has T1
30% if both!!!

Maybe wrong but thats what I asked at our local DAFNE course and the DSN and consultant stated!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 13, 2012)

Also....it may depend on individuals family history and the relevance of other Type 1's in either family. 

I'm sure its a fair question you can ask at the antenatal apps...if you are a keen fatherly attendee!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 14, 2012)

wow lower than I thought, but yes I guess lots of factors and a few random ones too, cheers


----------



## trophywench (Jun 14, 2012)

I only knew it's higher when the father is, didn't know by how much though.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 14, 2012)

According to DAFNE risk factors are;

Neither parent has T1  = 1 in 250 chance
Mother has T1             = 1 in 50-100 chance
Farther has T1            =  1 in 20 chance
1 sibling has T1          =  1 in 15-30 chance
1 sibling + 1 parent    =  1 in 10 chance.

This is what is printed in my DAFNE book

Apparently if sibling is a twin then it's something like 1-15 which I haven't told my twin sister


----------



## HappyHelen (Jun 15, 2012)

These stats tie in roughly with what my consultant said. Does anyone know why the risk is higher if the dad has type 1 rather than the mum? I would have thought it would be the other way around but maybe that's just me...


----------



## Katieb (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, if a parent has Type 1, does that have a bearing on developing Type 2 diabetes? My dad was a Type 1 and I am a Type 2. Is there a link?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 15, 2012)

Well you'd think not wouldn't you, but there again Bluebaldy Bob is T2 and his daughter is T1.  Even though she was DX before him and usually it's the other way round.

Dunno about anyone else in their family, so anyway where was I - yes there is a genetic link, but I don't know the mechanics of why one would be T1 and another T2.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 18, 2012)

I was told 10% because I have it and he doesn't.

I was told it wasn't high and was not worth me worrying about.

But we cant donate eggs because of it, makes no sense.

x


----------



## HelenM (Jun 18, 2012)

You're not an identical twin are you Ellie? this source says that the risk is 1 in 3 for identical twins.
It also says  



> It is clear that type 1 and type 2 diabetes ‘cluster’ in the
> same families. These findings support a possible common genetic
> interaction between type 1 and type 2 diabetes involving the HLA
> genes, although to date no other  clear association with the HLA
> complex genes has been shown


It's a good account of what is known about the genetic basis of the different forms of diabetes (not a quick read though)  
http://www.genetics.edu.au/Informat...tesTypes1and2 and InheritedPredispositionFS57


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 18, 2012)

No we'll not identical, we are so different that you wouldn't know we were sisters, as I'm dark hair and brown eyes, and my sister is fair/blonde with blue eyes!

When we were at senior school,  one of our teachers who taught us together in the same class for 3 years didn't click we were even sisters let alone twins, under just before our exams..  She was reading our names, birthdays etc out to check they were correct...  Did my name, then birthday, then our Rosie's and said 'Oh, cousins born on the same day'  you can imagine the reactions of 30, 15/16 year old's who were fully aware we were twins

And until I got married, we were quite used to showing our driving licences to prove, that we had same surname, birthdays and address but still some doubted us!

Strangely,  People often think that one of my older brother's is my twin,  never quite sure though how to take that comment, because he's 13 years older than me!


----------

